# Hyer standards limited tourney.



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We'll once again I got to fish on the Hyer Standards out orange beach with some great guys. We headed out around 9 after the captains meeting on a 181 heading for 120 miles to the escno 8506 for the tuna bite. We arrived around 2 am to 4 boats working the rig, we quickly got in line for the drift and started slinging tunas in the boat(black and yellows). We ended up catching around 25 tunas before day break with the biggest being 69 pounds. At daylight we decided to bump troll lives around the rig catching a few more tuna and a wahoo. Around 10 we broke from the rig and worked a rip to the south picking up a few small wahoo and some super chickens. At 4 pm we decided to start heading north towards the house to make the 8 pm deadline. When we got just north of the Petronius rig we hit a pretty nice line that was dirty blue blended with lots of bait, we picked a few small dolphins up until the last possible minute. Then we stroked the invincible to the house at 55 mph breaking the rocks at 7:50pm. We ended the tourney 3 pounds shy of third place tuna, less than a pound away from third place dolphin, and 7 ounces from third place wahoo. Great trip overall with some great guys. 

In the pics is the crew with the biggest tuna and the smaller fish in te other.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Crew


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report man, nice work as usual!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like a blast out there, and a nice box of good eats! Well done, and thanks for the report


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We didn't hear yall on the radio! We were battling a 100 pounder off the rig for 3 hours with a locked down drag on the 50, only to lose it at the gaff, really heartbreaking. I'll post up my report later I haven't worked up the courage to do it yet!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

You forgot to take good luck Brymer with ya, u know with his horseshoe yall would have got that extra lbs!!! lol


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

FishFighter92 said:


> We didn't hear yall on the radio! We were battling a 100 pounder off the rig for 3 hours with a locked down drag on the 50, only to lose it at the gaff, really heartbreaking. I'll post up my report later I haven't worked up the courage to do it yet!


I didn't hail because we knew we were going there. Where did y'all end up fishing?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

And thanks downtime


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work guys! I was rooting for you! I kept waiting for my cell to ring with Barret on the other end telling me you guys had tagged a blue. Regardless, looks like you guys caught a mess of fish!

Robert


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> I didn't hail because we knew we were going there. Where did y'all end up fishing?


We were fishing Ensco and I think we saw y'all pull up around 2 when we were battling the fish. Ended up with two yellows and a mess of blacks. Only two of us were fishing of the four on board and the two of us got tired really quickly. The one mistake we made was not having a bigger crew! We left at first light because we fought 2 big tunas for 5 hours combined and me and my brother just didn't have anything left in the tank to fight another monster. We had enough fish too so it wasn't a bad decision. 

It was the first time anyone on board had tuna fish's except for me so I can say it was for sure a learning experience. We are learned a whole lot as we go!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

FishFighter92 said:


> We were fishing Ensco and I think we saw y'all pull up around 2 when we were battling the fish. Ended up with two yellows and a mess of blacks. Only two of us were fishing of the four on board and the two of us got tired really quickly. The one mistake we made was not having a bigger crew! We left at first light because we fought 2 big tunas for 5 hours combined and me and my brother just didn't have anything left in the tank to fight another monster. We had enough fish too so it wasn't a bad decision.
> 
> It was the first time anyone on board had tuna fish's except for me so I can say it was for sure a learning experience. We are learned a whole lot as we go!


How big we're y'all's yellowfins?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The first one that we lost at the gaff (bad gaff shot) was probably the same weight as the one in your picture. The second one we lost was over 100 pounds easily. He fought a locked down 50 for 3 hours and wasn't giving up at the boat either. 

We freelined live herrings 80lb test with 14/0 circles 250-300 yards away from the rig and that's what produced them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> 250-300 yards away from the rig and that's what produced them.



that is frequently the trick for the big ones!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looked like fun!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Yall were some chunking machines! I didnt think yall were gonna make it back to the rocks by 8 after yall stopped on that line north of Petronius. Did yall happen to see the 150# yft busting about a mile south of Petronius? they were in that nasty water but were really boat shy, we chased them around for about an hour then headed for the hill.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

doradohunter said:


> Yall were some chunking machines! I didnt think yall were gonna make it back to the rocks by 8 after yall stopped on that line north of Petronius. Did yall happen to see the 150# yft busting about a mile south of Petronius? they were in that nasty water but were really boat shy, we chased them around for about an hour then headed for the hill.


No we didn't see any tuna near the Petronius. And yes we were chunking like machines. What boat were you in?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I was on the High Risk


----------

